# transmitir video a traves de internet



## aliteroid (Feb 18, 2007)

saludos a todos necesito ayuda para un proyecto. 
de una central de vigilancia debo tomar la señal de video y transmitirla a traves de internet para monitorizar a distancia.
¿existe algun programa para tal efecto? debe realizarlo en tiempo real y ojala pueda escojer a distancia que camara visualizar.
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Alvas (May 1, 2007)

http://www.uticasoft.com/products/ubroadcast.htm

este programtita funciona bien, yo lo utilize probando enlaces satelitales vsat, tx con una webcam,,,

se llama ubroadcast. buscalo, 

saludos


----------



## Knox (May 28, 2009)

hola que tal

necesito ayuda, 
en mi trabajo  una de las cosas que hago , es mandar información, mas que nada videos por red(intranet), pero lo que pasa es  que cuando estan utilizando esas computadoras, la compu que esta mandando el video se se hace lento el envio.
como puedo hacelerar esa red?
esa red esta conectada a un switch 

gracias.


----------



## Elvic (May 28, 2009)

aliteroid dijo:
			
		

> saludos a todos necesito ayuda para un proyecto.



También podrías utilizar usar el VCL media player o  VideoLan




			
				Knox dijo:
			
		

> esa red esta conectada a un switch



yo pienso que debes montar algo mas que un switch hub; pues estos distribuyen el ancho de Banda según la demanda de información de cada computadora, creo seria necesario montar servidor, para asignar solamente un determinado ancho de banda a la trasmisión de vídeo y así tratar mantener una velocidad aceptable en las otras computadoras..


----------

